
What does the publishing industry bring to the Web? - mpweiher
https://www.w3.org/blog/2018/01/what-does-the-publishing-industry-bring-to-the-web/
======
westurner
Q: What does the publishing industry bring to the Web?

A: PDF hosting, comments, a community of experts

FWIU, Publishing@W3C proposes WPUB [1] instead of PDF or MHTML for
'publishing'
[http://schema.org/ScholarlyArticle](http://schema.org/ScholarlyArticle) .

How do WPUB canonical identifiers (which reference/redirect(?) to the latest
version of the resource) work with W3C Web Annotations attached to e.g.
sentences within a resource identified with a URI? When the document changes,
what happens to the attached comments? This is also a problem with PDFs: with
a filename like document-20180111-v01.pdf and a stable(!) URL like
[http://example.org/document-20180111-v01.pdf](http://example.org/document-20180111-v01.pdf),
we can add Web Annotations to that URI; but with a new URI, those annotations
are lost.

[1] [https://w3c.github.io/wpub/](https://w3c.github.io/wpub/)

